# Need help identifying this fish!



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I founf this guy/girl in a local pet shop today. Does anyone know what species it is? Iv'e been combing through dozens and dozens of pics on the internet but I can't find anything that looks like it. His dorsal fin is speckled bright orange and his anal fin fades from orange to yellow. His body is sort of a darker blue but I just got him so he is a little stressed. The pet store ordered a variety and didn't have any names. I've never seen one of these before. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cichlid jake5 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like a Victorian


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I think I may have it. I've done some more digging and I am almost 99% sure it is a Chilotilapia Rhoadesii. Which is very cool. I think I got lucky. Glad I snatched him up. He's going to be a gorgeous fish. Its a hap malawi.


----------



## cichlid jake5 (Apr 21, 2010)

your 99% wrong.lol,no serious,but you're right about one thing-rhoadesii are cool fish.I know for sure,cuz I have 1.probably a christmas fulu. :thumb: [/img]


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

cichlid jake5 said:


> your 99% wrong.lol,no serious,but you're right about one thing-rhoadesii are cool fish.I know for sure,cuz I have 1.probably a christmas fulu. :thumb: [/img]


 :lol: wrong >99.999999%

Why would you guess it was Chilotilapia Rhoadesii? He has a red tail. He is a Victorian in sub dominant color.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

noki said:


> He has a red tail. He is a Victorian in sub dominant color.


I agree. There are several blue colored Victorians with red fins in the hobby but none of them have that body shape or have yellow anal fins. If you can get a full profile shot that will help.

Kevin


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

He looks exactly like this picture of one I found online. Same markings, color and tone. The pic I provided was bad. I took many shots but that was the best one. I couldn't get his fins out. He was also dull in color. He has green tones to his body as well.

http://www.malawi-dream.info/Chilotilapia_rhoadesii.htm


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is not a C. rhoadesii

I agree with the others, some sort of Victorian cichild, though not sure which one, as a number look similar when not in dominant colours.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Got some much better pictures today. Looks like a different fish from when I first picked him/her up. Still having trouble finding something that matches. I took these with the lights off. seemed like everytime I turned the tank light on it dulled to a darkish blue. But in the dark it had its fins flared out and lots of greens showed. I now agree that it looks like a victorian. I'm guessing a female of some sort. But most victorian females dont have this much color. Hopefully someone will recognize this fish now.
















[/img]


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well a vic basin now for sure.
Xystichromis phytophagus looks a good guess. Or one of that crowd.
Dunno how he (cichlid jake5) did it. 8)
Bars not matching up well. Does that indicate hybrid in these or just bred in captivity for a long time?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2637 ?
Seems more like it but these realy are not my thing.
Not got the "eye" (that is know what features are important) I guess.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you may be right about the hybrid. The fact that he is not fitting into the common victorians is not a good sign. I found this hybrid that looks most like him. It has the faded orange to yellow anal and darker coloring. I am dissapointed. Think I may trade him back to the pet store next week.

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Xanthopteryx.htm


----------



## cichlid jake5 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think some Vics are hybrids because they're becoming so rare,they end up hybridizing in the lake,or nearby lake.blame it on the perch.


----------



## MrRichiIII (Feb 22, 2012)

I also need help identifying a fish...new here, so I'm not sure if I can post to this thread or if I make my own.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

it would be better to make your own with a picture attached.


----------

